# Top 13 Best Car Bike Racks



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *The best car racks are available at different prices for multiple types of bikes and vehicles.*
> 
> The days of trying to fit your bike inside your car are over. The best car racks are now available at different prices for multiple types of bikes. From the single bike carrier to the racks which hold up to 5 bikes, there are many options to consider. Before being overwhelmed by all the options, you need to consider there are three main types of car bike racks. Can you name the different types?


Read more about the Top 13 Best Car Bike Racks at AutoGuide.com.


----------

